# Video ohne interpolation hochskalieren



## boarter (12. März 2007)

Hallo ich stehe vor einem großen Problem und bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe. Ich habe ein Video in der Größe von 320x240 welches ich 1 zu 1 ohne Interpolation auf 768x576 hochskalieren  möchte. Premiere rechnet mir aber das Video mit Interpolation hoch, brauche es aber so, dass die pixel quatratisch bleiben. Wenn ich das kleine Video im VLC Player als Vollbild anschaue bekomme ich den gewünschten Look. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das in Premiere hinbekomme? Vielen Dank im vorraus, boarter.

Edit: habe ein Snapshot aus VLC gemacht wo man den gewünschten Treppeneffekt sehen kann. Bekomme ich den Effekt vielleicht wenn ich das Video vor dem hochskalieren erst nochmal einmal verkleinere?


----------



## axn (12. März 2007)

Kann mich irren, mir ist aber keine Möglichkeit bekannt die Interpolation in Premiere zu unterbinden. Mit Photoshop würde es gehen - dank Automatisierung nicht mal ein großer Aufwand.

mfg

axn


----------



## boarter (12. März 2007)

Hey Axn, ja Photoshop wäre eine idee aber bei 30min Video ist das schon ziemlich krass und so lange zeit habe ich nicht mehr. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine andere Idee, danke aber totzdem.


----------



## axn (12. März 2007)

Bevor du jetzt auf weitere Antworten wartest, würde ich sicherheitshalber anfangen 
30 Minuten sind doch gar nicht so viel... :suspect:


----------



## boarter (12. März 2007)

ich habe das video halt als quicktime und nicht als tga und das erst in eizelbilder zu zerlegen und dann wieder zusammenzuschnipseln ist schon ein wenig zeit aufwendig.


----------



## axn (12. März 2007)

> das erst in eizelbilder zu zerlegen und dann wieder zusammenzuschnipseln ist schon ein wenig zeit aufwendig.


Wirklich nicht. Exportieren als PNG oder TIFF Sequenz mit LZW-Komprimierung (5Min), in PS die Aktion erstellen (3Min) und auf den Ordner anwenden (1Min und je nach System - keine Ahnung - so 3-5h Rechenzeit). Ich vermute eben auch, dass es für Premiere keine Lösung gibt..

mfg

axn


----------



## boarter (12. März 2007)

Ich schaue das ich das noch zeitlich hinbekomme. Das Urechnen in tiff dauert bei meinem Rechner schon mal eine Stunde. Danke.


----------



## boarter (12. März 2007)

Hey Axn, ich wollte mir gerade die Aktion erstellen. Kannst du mir sage wo ich die Interpolation ausstellen kann? Dachte dass es bei Bild - Bildgröße ging. Dort gibt es aber nur Bild neu berechnen mit: Bikubisch etc.

Edit: Pixelwiederholung kommt bis jetzt am nähesten hin.


----------



## axn (12. März 2007)

Bild neu berechnen mit Pixelwiederholung.
Edit: Edit überlesen...


----------



## boarter (12. März 2007)

Ok ich teste das mal. Danke schön.


----------

